# 2ft custom tank coming back online



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Had the stand delivered today....had it knocked up cheap, so it is more servicable than display lol.....will try to give it a paint tomorrow.


The tank itself will need a good clean, its been sitting in the shed for nearly 3 yrs, so is dusty at the very least lol. I will have to give it a test fill to see how the DIY background stood up over that time, and also the seals.


The canister that runs on this tank will have all the seals replaced, i'll be taking the media out of the canister that is running on the 2.6ft and putting in this canister. That way the fish can go straight into the tank once its scaped and running.


A photo of the tank when it was last running (naturally there are no plants in it presently lol)


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, good to see your name again.

And that is going to look neat. What's going into it?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

do you know the name of the swords in the front?i have them to but i have forgotten the name,i could not remember the name to save my life lol.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

navigator black said:


> Hey, good to see your name again.
> 
> And that is going to look neat. What's going into it?


I'm around, you'll probably see a bit more of me about soon, getting ready to do some rescapes lol

A RTBS and about 15 tiger barbs are heading into this tank


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

big b said:


> do you know the name of the swords in the front?i have them to but i have forgotten the name,i could not remember the name to save my life lol.


To me they are just swords....the ones at the front are just baby ones of the big sword at the back


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like Amazon Swords. 

Beautiful but by now it is not surprising, I love all your tanks! Cannot wait to see the scape and the fish!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

really,i never thought it would be an amazon sword.i do have one but it does not look like the baby ones.lol


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The tank is as clear as.....it doesnt look that way in the pic i just took lol Sorry for the horrid pic, but i took it in daylight, other tanks have lights on as well, but you get the general gist of how it looks. (will get a better pic tonight)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Oooh, that one is going to be very nice.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Better pic, taken at night


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

another stunning tank.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank is now home to my betta sorority


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updated pics?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Will get some lol


----------

